# hey. im new and in need of sum help.



## jamielegge (6 Dec 2015)

Hi guys I'm new to this forum. Could do with some help. Bought a 450 litre tank and getting 0.25 - 0.50ppm readings of ammonia. No nitrite or nitrate. And also getting a lot of alge on the glass. I have 4 t5 lights that come with the new model juwel rio 400.


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2015)

Hi, unfortunately you don't give us much information!
Is the set up new? Do you have plants? Do you inject C02? Do you carry out water changes, how long are the lights on for, what size filter, are there fish?


----------



## jamielegge (6 Dec 2015)

Yes the setup has been going for about 5 weeks using the standard bio flow 8.0 filter. The lights are on 7-8 hours per day. I have been doing water changes 25% every other day. Recently done a 50% because ammonia went to .50 ppm. Not injecting co2 yet because I'm still getting to grips with it all. There are a few plants not many not sure what they are all called but there is java fern and java moss there. I also have a common plec. 3 ruby sharks and a couple of neon's from my old smaller tank. Upgraded because plec is getting bigger.


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Dec 2015)

Hi, I suggest you devote a lot of time to browsing this forum and the web to readi up on how a planted aquarium works and finds a balance. Study what approach will suit you best, low tech non CO2 or CO2 enriched high tech. 
Then consider plant choices etc etc. for those systems.

As you are now with a non CO2 system for starters you should consider dropping down to using only 2 of those 4 t5's while you learn more. Java fern and moss will be very happy with that.

For success you need patience and to resist the urge to endlessly tweak and adjust things. You maybe in a hurry, nature never is, make slow changes and watch the plants over the course of a week or so before you change anything else.

The 5-6 week mark is a classic time for initial algae problems to set in while a new tank settles in but stick with and you'll see improvements.


----------



## jamielegge (6 Dec 2015)

Ok thank you. I'll post a picture. The plant's are growing like crazy


----------



## jamielegge (6 Dec 2015)

Finally today nitrite and nitrate readings time for a water change


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Dec 2015)

Welcome to UKAPS, yeh agreeing with everyone read up on the tutorials,forum,features etc


----------



## jamielegge (6 Dec 2015)

Yea I been reading lots of information a lot of it contradicts itself which is why I'm on here asking u guys because u seem to know a lot more facts or correct information.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Dec 2015)

I think the thing is if you read what you can and get the inspiration and then decide were you go , Chris puts it better in the post above. Whether you try high tech or a great looking low tech you can do whatever you want.I am still on the easy plant route in the process I firstly purchased a CO2 kit,then next tried EI fertilisers then updated the lighting its a bit of a curveball,mistakes made,keep learning from others etc and passing on my own sucesses however modest.The contradictions are bound to occur because of so much, different new equipment,theories etc, new methods evolving all the time,everything is up for challenge.Personally I base a lot of what I try on cost thats not to say in the future I wont have a go at a scape totally top end Amano ADA equipment.


----------



## jamielegge (7 Dec 2015)

Yea I think I'll stick with low tech for a while. Get that mastered then maybe try co2 or even go reef after 2 years


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Jamielegge welcome to the forum

The tanks looks really good, have a look through the forum and see what plants people have in there tanks or on websites under the easy to grow sections and just grab a few different types. Dot them and around and see how you get on.

The basics are;

•*10x tank turn over in flow from your filter - *uniform flow is a must, not two power heads conflicting each other
•*A premixed fertiliser * - tropica ferts are good but can be expensive for your size tank, so look into other premixed ferts from the sponsors on here
*•A liquid carbon additive - *there's a few different brands, small dosage will kill of some algae and also help your plants(some plants aren't fans but yourll see which once by searching the forum)
•*Lights on a timer!!!* 8 hours a day, mine come on just before I get back from work and then goes of before bed.

Many people add loads of lights and for long periods. Your better of with minimal light that way you can have the tank longer for your viewing.

Go to each sub section and read the stickys that are at the top few threads, personally I found them to be brilliant.

oh and good luck,


----------



## jamielegge (7 Dec 2015)

Thanks nayr88 I will have a look through. I'm using jbl ferrpool 24 at the moment says it's a daily fertiliser. But will look see if I can find a better one here. Was thinking of moving the red plants forward a little and putting amazon swords in behind them to get some hight at the back of the tank


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2015)

Sounds like a good plan.

The plant you have back left looks like 'Java fern' is that pushed into the gravel? If so you want to pull it out as the roots are not ment to be buried. instead tie it to a rock.

With a tank this size I'd just look at ordered a good few portions of quick growing stems, a good few.

The JBL Ferrpool isn't the best, I'll have a look through the sponsors and comment back a good one for your tank.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2015)

https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product/tnc-complete/

Dosage would be 1ml per 10litres per week. So 40ml per week. 

It would be good to add this also 

https://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product/tnc-carbon/

That dose is 1ml per 50 litres per day.
So 4ml per day. Start low. For the first week only add 2ml then on the 2nd bump it up to 4ml.

I'd cut back on your light so it's not so strong. Take a bulb or two out.

Here is a link to tropica website which will show you there rang of plants in there XL pots, yourll notice there is a tag for - easy, medium, hard. Just go the the easy one. Get the back really busy. By that time yourll of gained a bit of experience and you can move onto adding bottled co2 and get some more hard to keep plants in the foreground


----------



## nayr88 (7 Dec 2015)

http://tropica.com/en/plants/xl-pots/


----------



## jamielegge (8 Dec 2015)

Ohh excellent. Great advice thank you.  Yea the back left is a java fern. I have it so the rhizome is on top of the gravel should I still pull it further up?


----------



## nayr88 (8 Dec 2015)

That's fine Jamie, aslong as rhizome is out of the gravel your fine.


----------



## jamielegge (10 Dec 2015)

Could this be a phosphate problem?


----------

